# Prayer Request



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Hello,

I am in need of a prayer. I am divorced less than a year and part of the settlement was I get the house. I moved back in this past weekend and am having a hard time adjusting.

Of course things are not the same and I expected that but I didn't think I would feel so lonely in my own home. 

My family and friends tell me time will help with getting adjusted being back home, I sure hope they are right. In the meantime if you could just say a quick word or two God on my behalf, I would be thankful.

William


----------



## FISHNNUTT (Oct 27, 2007)

William you have my thoughts and prayers. Stay strong and put your trust in the Lord
Do not let this hold you down its over and done. Move ahead with your life the Lord
will provide. I know its hard I've been there its not easy to adjust but it will come to be.
Talk with your family and friends including your 2cool family if you need us were just
a PM away If you want to talk pm me for my phone number I'm retired so I'm usually
around and up late. I hope you find some peace.


----------



## catchysumfishy (Jul 19, 2008)

Just look up and keep talking to him! Prayers sent!


----------



## whistech (Jul 25, 2005)

Prayers sent. There is a saying that time is the greatest healer of all, but it's hard to believe when you are the one going through a tuff time.


----------



## huntinguy (Aug 22, 2005)

petitions made


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thanks huntinguy, whistech, catchysumfishy, FISHNNUTT. Overall I have felt better today. :smile:


----------



## Kastaway (Apr 17, 2008)

prayer sent...


----------



## jrw (May 22, 2004)

*Prayer*

William you have asked for prayer, assistance from our
Heavenly Father in Jesus's name . Amen

Read your Bible . Go to Church . Attend Bible study.

Keep an open mind, do not burn the bridge. Possibly
you may connect again with your ex wife.

Keep us posted.


----------



## catndahats (Sep 15, 2005)

William,
Brother you are in my prayers. Remember, God never leaves us nor forsakes us. 

God bless you!


----------



## Bonito (Nov 17, 2008)

Father, We lift up William to you and ask You will help him to have peace and comfort in his home. We pray you will pour out Your Holy Spirit upon him and make this new adjustment quick and easy. In Jesus' name we pray. Amen.


----------



## WilliamH (May 21, 2004)

Thanks everyone. Little by little it gets better everyday.


----------

